# Can you plesase help me id this lil bright fish



## ReneeB (Oct 10, 2010)

I had another fish hitch a ride with a glo fish I bought... no clue what the lil "stole away" is.

I bought a glo-fish to add some color to my tank. Here is who I pretty sure is a female glo-fish.









When I got home, and check the bag, there were two fish in there instead of one. Since it was quite drive I didn't go back. Later on when I was there, I talked to the owner and offered to pay, he said don't worry bout it  I looked in the tanks and could not find anything similar. I asked the guy about what it may have been, he had no clue. 

I was hoping I could get some help here identify what the fish is  It has the neon colors in spots, it's like a glo fish crossed with a guppy or tetra??? I really have no clue. 

Mystery fish pics

































Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

that a wild guppy.it's very cheap here.it's also called mosquito fish


----------



## ReneeB (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks so much for your reply!!!

Is an endler the same as a wild guppy? I'm more koi girl. My koi have all grown large enough to be put in the pond. With the empty 55 gallon staring at me, I had to start playing with sand, drift wood, neat rock, and live plants


----------



## ReneeB (Oct 10, 2010)

he's also been chasing around my glo-fish, is it possible for them to cross bred?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*breeding..*

unfortunately no...no glow guppies...he is probably just asserting himself...any tank shots???


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

nope endlers are different then this. they are called wild guppies but are actually mosquito fish .the only thing they have in common is they belong to the same genus as Mollies and Mosquito Fish


http://www.suite101.com/content/wild-and-fancy-guppies-a52572#ixzz11w8L1xBq​


----------



## ReneeB (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks... glo guppies would have been cute  is this guy ok alone? I have not seen any others at our local pet stores, I'm assuming he was mixed in by accident. 

Here is a shot of the tank. Lots of things still need to grow in. I was using the tank for my small koi, once they were large enough to go to the pond I decided to start a natural tank with the 55 gallon. I'm running two penguin 350 filters. I have pothos growing up in behind the lighting, the roots are in the water, some leaves seem to make it too. I keep the water level lower so the kuhli loaches don't feel adventurous.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

That's a nice aquascape; as you mention, the plants will grow in. 

And as I see you are a new member, welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.

Byron.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have to agree with Byron you have a lovely tank. And welcome to our happy forum everyone is really nice and helpful.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

nice aquascaping and welcome to the form =)


----------

